# Is Digimartz legit?



## Imply (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, so I'm new to this R4 thing, and I was wondering if Digimartz was legit? I've seen mixed reviews and I chose digimartz because they accept American Express. Unless someone else knows another legit r4 site that accepts American Express.
Thanks.


----------



## Sop (Mar 6, 2013)

Imply said:


> Hi, so I'm new to this R4 thing, and I was wondering if Digimartz was legit? I've seen mixed reviews and I chose digimartz because they accept American Express. Unless someone else knows another legit r4 site that accepts American Express.
> Thanks.


All of the websites listed on shoptemp.net are legit, there's probably one there that accepts American Express too (I usually pay with Paypal, so I wouldn't know).

EDIT: Digimartz is on shoptemp, it should be legit


----------



## 2ndApex (Mar 6, 2013)

Imply said:


> Hi, so I'm new to this R4 thing, and I was wondering if Digimartz was legit? I've seen mixed reviews and I chose digimartz because they accept American Express. Unless someone else knows another legit r4 site that accepts American Express.
> Thanks.



Which R4 are you getting? If you're using a 3DS you're best off using the R4i Gold 3DS or the Supercard DSTWO.


----------



## Imply (Mar 6, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Which R4 are you getting? If you're using a 3DS you're best off using the R4i Gold 3DS or the Supercard DSTWO.


It's for a lite that i'm getting.


----------

